# Good Pads for Kids?



## Polymer (Jul 25, 2006)

I am looking for decent knee and elbow pads for my little 6yr girl who is tearing it up on her MTB. Most of the ones I found that fit her are junk and not very comfortable looking.

anyone know of some extra small pads that are good quality?


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

661 2x4 work as shin/knee pads for kids, but they might be a little big for your girl

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bike.aspx?id=972c6509-834b-4cc1-895b-d081c863edf8&product=40137459-3148-4ab4-bcf0-0db6f5994a84


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

661 4x4 and 4x2 are a great choice


----------



## Roo78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Troy Lee makes youth forearm/elbow and knee/shin guards that are awesome. I think they're like $25 each or so. My 8 year old rocks the Troy Lee knee/shin guards and Fox forearm/elbows(which fit awesome BTW, they have a mesh sleeve to stick arm into that keeps them in place and they are very flexible).


----------



## Polymer (Jul 25, 2006)

Sweat! Thanks


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Pads*

I bought these http://www.termiteskateboards.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=66 for my 2 year old (extra small). Very nice product.


----------

